# Houston area guys



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Few of us is going to ride over at our spot in houston. Not to many people know about it. We made most of the trails our self. Area is off john ralston and garret road. We ride all the way to the back of hmp motorsports and watch the races. Anyone wanna come out pm me.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Forgot to add we are riding saturday


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

is it a pay to ride place, !....Doesnt look to be to far from the good ole crosby spot. I have to work this sat, but it may be something I would like to check on in the future...thanx for sharing..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm trying to get my bikes back together to make a day ride at Crosby either Saturday afternoon, or Sunday morning...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

outskirtsdweller said:


> is it a pay to ride place, !....Doesnt look to be to far from the good ole crosby spot. I have to work this sat, but it may be something I would like to check on in the future...thanx for sharing..


 Dont have to pay. Park at my cousins and roll out.


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

We'll have to come join you guys out there one of these weekends.


----------

